# The good or the Bad "El Finale"



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

This is the actual first clutch of eggs from my GL D. lamasi. These eggs were laid 2 days ago. And i was wondering if they were good or bad.

Please let me know. I have had these frogs for 2 weeks.



















Thanks,

CRB


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

CRB,

At first glance they don't look good....however, photos at times can be misleading so don't give up hope. Keep an eye on them and perhaps you'll be pleasantly surprised. Even if this batch is bad, in time you'll get fertile eggs and tadpoles. Congrats!

Good luck with them.

Bill


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

i have to chime in nd say:
thats a good looking photo


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks I used a 8.0 Mega Pixel Pentax camera on macro mode.

I just figured out how to use it.


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice photo. I have a heck of a time getting close ups. Very well done.
Josh


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, I have to say that the eggs don't look too good, but if you've only had them for two weeks and they're laying already, I'd say you're likely to get a good clutch from them real soon.  Congrats, and nice shots!

- Josh


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Actually my Girlfriend just spoted another clutch of 3 eggs on the bottom leaf that look white.

I dont know what the difference is though.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Its tough to tell with the flash sometime, but let them sit for a bit..


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

So its official the eggs that were in question of being bad are actually good. I see the tads starting to form.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

crb_22601 said:


> So its official the eggs that were in question of being bad are actually good. I see the tads starting to form.


Congratulations! 

Keep us posted!


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

This is why you don't throw eggs out after getting advice on the internet by people who glance at photos and go 'hmmmm they look bad' :wink: 

Congrats and good luck.

Bill


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

Hehe, yeah, I'm really amazed they came out okay; from the pics above, they look pretty bad to me. :roll: Congratulations, though! 

- Josh


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

So in this picture you can see the tail forming. At least I think










And here are the two parents like peas in a pod.



















And here is the kicker. While I was out Christmas shopping they laid another clutch of 3 eggs right next to the developing ones.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

they are devloping good


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

**UPDATE**

From the set of three eggs I have one that developed into a almost morphed tad. Hopefully it doesn't have sls. But I cant really get a good look. Maybe all of you can decide.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, congrats on your lamasi about to morph. From that pic you can't really tell if it has sls, my Lamasi Panguana's front legs were pretty skinny when he morphed but he is just fine 2 months later.  


Curt.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Curt thanks for the good cheer. I hope it is going to be fine.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, try to take a better pic of it's legs from the top or side. He does look healthy so I bet he will come out just fine.


Curt.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

So The froglet was very active untill yesterday when I found it dead in the brom leaf water. What a shame. Anybody have any ideas how it happened.


























Its a shame all that work and waiting to end up with the froglet dead.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Could have happened for any number of reasons - but the froglet appears to have SLS, it may have finished morphing, but couldn't pull itself out of the water, and drowned. Regardless - if it were able to pull itself out, you probably would have had to euthanized it anyway.

Was it the first froglet from the lamasi? If so - then they still may just be getting it right. I know that the first several froglets from Std. Lamasi all had SLS - but all others since then have been healthy.

Best of luck with the future froglets.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Drown because of SLS is my thought.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes it was the first froglet for the pair. Hopefully they will get it right eventually. I think I will also change my misting water from Bottled water to RO and see if that makes a difference.


----------

